
How do JavaScript closures work? - keyle
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/111102/how-do-javascript-closures-work
======
ColinWright
Related:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2688035>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2825892>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849390>

... and many more.

